# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript > سوال: fscommand و MDM Zinc

## amirhossein.h

سلام
من یه Autorun با flash ساختم و بعد اونو با MDM Zinc خروجی گرفتم فهمیدم تو خروجی fscommand ها کار نمی کنند

مثلا من تو فلش نوشتم که با این کد یه فایل exe رو باز کنه

fscommand("exec", "myfile.exe")


لطفا اگه کسی می دونه مارم کمک کنه

----------


## amin1softco

سلام دوست عزیز درسته برای فراخوانی برنامه ها باید از کدی شبیه کد زیر استفاده کنید :
loadMovie(mdm.Application.path+"assets.swf");
//
mdm.System.exec(mdm.Application.path+"myApp.exe");
در as3 باید تنظیمات کتابخانه های زینک رو انجام بدید .import...
http://www.multidmedia.com/support/l...ystem&id=10148

----------


## amirhossein.h

دوست عزیز من این کد برای exe گذاشتم جواب نگرفتم
 اگه می تونی یه نمونه از این کارو برام بزار
 من از AS2 استفاده میکنم

----------


## amin1softco

عزیز دلم برات یک نمونه درست کردم که می تونی از اینجا دریافت کنید.

----------

